# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  Leitlinien Punkt 4.29 PSMA PET CT Rezidivdiagnostik

## wolf44

Was bedeutet Empfehlungsgrad 0? Heißt das, wird nicht empfohlen, warum wird es aber dann in den Leitlinien aufgeführt.


Für Punkt 4.29 der Leitlinien
a. Im Rahmen einer Rezidivdiagnostik (nach primärkurativer Therapie, s. Empfehlung 6.2 und 6.3) kann primär eine PETHybrid-Bildgebung mit radioaktiv markierten PSMA-Liganden zur Beurteilung derTumorausdehnung erfolgen, falls sich aus dem Befund eine therapeutische Konsequenz ergibt.
Es geht um die Erstattung einer PSMA-PET-CT mit anschließender erfolgreicher Operation des dabei gefundenen und befallenen Lymphknotens unter versagender Hormontherapie. PSA fiel danach auf 0,02 und stagniert dort seit April d.J.

Gruß Wolf44

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Wolf,



> Was bedeutet Empfehlungsgrad 0? Heißt das, wird nicht empfohlen, warum wird es aber dann in den Leitlinien aufgeführt.


die Empfehlungsgraduierung wird doch in 1.12.3. der Leitlinie erläutert:

Tabelle 3: Schema der Empfehlungsgraduierung

*Empfehlungsgrad
*
*Beschreibung
*
*Ausdrucksweise
*

A
Starke Empfehlung
soll

B
Empfehlung
sollte

0
Empfehlung offen
kann









Die PSMA-PET/CT wird nicht "nicht empfohlen", sondern es liegen noch nicht genügend viele belastbare Studien (= Evidenz) zu ihrem Nutzen vor. Bis das der Fall ist, kann noch nicht abschließend geurteilt werden. Immerhin _kann_ die PSMA-PET/CT ggf. angeboten werden, so weit ist man und so viel weiß man schon.

Ralf

----------


## wolf44

Hallo Ralf,

genau so hatte ich das auch vermutet. Das bedeutet, es ist also leider kein Argument, das ich in einem geplanten Gerichtstermin zur Kostenübernahme durch die Krankenkasse anbringen kann. 

Für mich persönlich hat sie einen großen Nutzen gehabt. Der leuchtende Knoten hatte Gleason 4+4 und seit er im April d. J. operiert wurde, ist mein PSA bei 0,02.

Gruß Wolf

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Wolf,



> es ist also leider kein Argument, das ich in einem geplanten Gerichtstermin zur Kostenübernahme durch die Krankenkasse anbringen kann.


versuch's trotzdem, vor allem unter Hinweis auf den Erfolg! Du weißt ja, auf hoher See und vor Gericht ist man in Gottes Hand! Der Empfehlungsgrad 0 heißt ja nicht, dass es erwiesenermaßen nichts bringt, sondern dass man mehr Zeit und Erkenntnisse benötigt, um zu einer abschließenden Beurteilung zu kommen.

Ralf

----------


## wolf44

Hallo Ralf,

das einzige, was mich dabei stört ist, dass mein Arzt vermutlich vor Gericht erscheinen muss. Gehe ich Recht in der Annahme, dass ihm Kosten und Arbeitsausfall entstehen? Das will ich auf keinen Fall. Ich bin sowohl meinem Operateur als auch meinem Urologen mehr als dankbar für ihre Arbeit. Beide Ärzte sind absolute Glücksfälle für mich.

Gruß Wolf

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Wolf,



> Gehe ich Recht in der Annahme, dass ihm Kosten und Arbeitsausfall entstehen?


das kann ich Dir nicht mit Gewissheit beantworten. Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass ihm solche Kosten aus der Staatskasse erstattet werden. Lies doch mal Kapitel 30 im "Basiswissen", insbesondere zum Medizinrechts-Beratungsnetz. Da solltest Du Dir mal einen kostenlosen Einmal-Beratungstermin geben lassen.

Ralf

----------


## wolf44

Hallo Ralf,

schade, dass ich das Basiswissen nicht schön früher gesehen habe. Ich dachte über die im "Basiswissen" enthaltenen Informationen wäre ich mit meiner 13-jährigen Prostatageschichte mit allen Höhen und Tiefen von insgesamt 10 Operationen angefangen mit der Radikaloperation über ein Urostoma bis hin zur operativen Entfernung einer Metastase und 13 Jahre Casodex längst hinaus. Vor allem die Links zu den verschiedenen Publikationen und Studien sind sehr interessant. 

Ich habe jetzt den Schein für eine kostenlose Erstberatung im Vorfeld eines Prozesses mit der Krankenkasse angefordert. Inzwischen habe ich mich in die Sache etwas eingelesen. Leider habe ich vor der Untersuchung meine Krankenkasse nicht informiert. Die Nichteinhaltung des Beschaffungsweges dürfte hier also Grund genug für die Ablehnung sein. Ich werde nach der Beratung weiterberichten.

Gruß Wolf

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Wolf,




> Leider habe ich vor der Untersuchung meine Krankenkasse nicht informiert. Die Nichteinhaltung des Beschaffungsweges dürfte hier also Grund genug für die Ablehnung sein. Ich werde nach der Beratung weiter berichten.


Das ist für ein Urteil nicht entscheidend. Der Antrag wird vom medizinischen Personal der Röntgenabteilung gestellt. Hier muss das PET begründet werden.
Auch eine daraus ableitende Therapie muss erörtert werden.

Falls eine Klage erforderlich wird, lehne dich gemütlich zurück,
denn sie wird je nach Umfang, einige Zeit in Anspruch nehmen.
Meine läuft bereits recht lange.
*Gestern* habe ich vom Gericht das unten beigefügte Schreiben über meine Kanzlei erhalten.

Gruss
hartmut


_Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

in dem o.g. Rechtsstreit wird mitgeteilt, dass aufgrund stark erhöhter Klageeingänge in den letzten Jahren derzeit keine verbindliche Aussage darüber getroffen werden kann, wann der Rechtsstreit voraussichtlich terminiert werden kann.
Derzeit beträgt die durchschnittliche Verfahrensdauer etwa 18 Monate, in vielen Fällen liegt sie jedoch darüber.
Das Gericht ist bemüht, die Verfahren im Rahmen seiner Möglichkeiten zu beschleunigen.

Freundliche Grüße
Auf Anordnung_

----------


## wolf44

Hallo Hartmut,

vermutlich habe ich mich unklar ausgedrückt. Ich habe das PSMA-PET-CT privat in Auftrag gegeben und die Rechnung auch privat vorgelegt. Erst danach habe ich die Rechnung bei der Krankenkasse eingereicht. Das war vermutlich ein Fehler, denn damit wurde die Ablehnung meines Widerspruch unter anderem begründet. 

Gruß Wolf

Gruß Wolf

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Wolf,

vielleicht habe ich es nur falsch verstanden.  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

Egal, gerichtlich ist es nicht relevant.
Du klagst ja, wenn das Widerspruchsverfahren erfolglos verlaufen ist, die Rechnung gerichtlich ein.
Da spielt es keine Rolle, ob du privat, oder gesetzlich versichert bist, und/oder die Netiquette vernachlässigt hast, sagt meine Rechtsanwältin.
Die Leitlinie ist, wenn überhaupt, nur eine Empfehlung, Jeder Fall muss individuell verhandelt werden. Das hatte bereits 2015 dass höchste Gericht in Deutschland entschieden.

_Im neuen Jahr wünsche ich Dir 12 gute Monate, 52 glückliche Wochen,_ 
_365 schöne Tage, 8760 einmalige Stunden,_ 
_525600 unvergessliche Minuten_ _und 31536000 atemberaubende Sekunden!_

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## wolf44

Danke für Deine guten Wünsche, die ich gern erwidere.
.
Gruß Wolf

----------

